# Hot August fishing in Arkansas



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

Just back from a 3 week trip to north Arkansas. Weather and the fishing were hot. Had a couple of days in the high 90's but the cold water up there keeps you pretty comfortable.

We split our time between the Norfork tailwater and the Spring river below Mammoth Spring. We caught higher numbers of trout on the Spring, but better quality on the Norfork. Had the best luck using an egg imitation as an attractor with a black zebra midge about 12" behind it. Also caught a few on small parachute Adams during sporadic hatches.

Can't wait to get back next month when the trees start showing some color and it cools off a bit.

Here's a few pics;

Norfork brown










Wife with Norfork rainbow










Pretty little cutthroat










Spring river Rainbow










Cold mist from the river felt pretty good


----------



## bcorn (Sep 6, 2013)

nice. thanks for sharing. did you place a small split shot to get the midge deeper down in the water? if so where did you place it?


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

bcorn said:


> nice. thanks for sharing. did you place a small split shot to get the midge deeper down in the water? if so where did you place it?


 I use a bead head zebra midge. It has a metal bead on the head so it sinks without adding split shot.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Nice, just had a trip up there and fished the White with ultralites.


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

Forgot to include this picture of another Norfork brown


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Congrats on a fabulous trip.

thanks for the photos


----------

